# Java SSLContext erstellen mit SSL-Zertifikat



## x46 (2. Dez 2020)

Ich versuche, meinen eigenen Mail-Server mit der subethasmtp-Bibliothek zu programmieren. Das Empfangen und Senden von E-Mails funktioniert perfekt, aber das Hinzufügen von SSL dazu funktioniert nicht. In subethasmtp muss ich einen SSL-Socket erstellen, für den ich einen SSLContext benötige. Und meine Fragen sind: Welches Zertifikat brauche ich, wie bekomme ich dieses Zertifikat, und wie füge ich es dem SSLContext hinzu?


----------



## kneitzel (2. Dez 2020)

Also Du kannst:
a) Dir kostenlos ein Zertifikat von letsencrypt besorgen: https://letsencrypt.org/ - das setzt voraus, dass Du Kontrolle über einen Server / eine Domain hast.
b) bei einem der vielen Anbieter ein Zertifikat kaufen ...
c) Selbst ein Zertifikat erstellen - dem wird dann aber nicht vertraut, was problematisch sein kann. Dazu gibt es auch genügend Anleitungen im Netz. Einfach mal nach self signed certificate suchen ...

Wenn Du ein solches Zertifikat hast, sollte es sich in einer jks Datei befinden. Import / Erstellung dieser Datei ist mit dem Tool keytool möglich.

Und dann der sslcontext und so - die Begriffe hast Du ja schon gefunden - da kann man mit google viele Beispiele finden z.B. http://www.java2s.com/Tutorial/Java/0490__Security/SSLContextandKeymanager.htm


----------

